# Feed/grains you like



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so frustrated. I just bought more Dumor goat pellet and it's super dusty and some of the pellets are of color. I'm not liking the lack of quality control

I have goats for production. I need them on grain.

They also get chaffhaye for alfalfa and lots of grass hay. 

Most are pregnant with 2 juniors also in the mix. 

I've been doing this goat raising thing for 18 years. I used southern states sweet feed for most of those years. Back in 2011 I switched to the Dumor and saw an increase in my milk production. I do believe that the pellets are better then sweet feed. 

I'm looking for suggestions on what you like an why. 

NO medicated feeds. I'm going herbal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am feeding Purina Miniature Horse and Pony now. One reason was because it is close to home. My goats have been on it for several months and are doing great. Milk production stayed the same as my previous goat pellet. Goathiker had originally suggested using it when I could no longer get my usual feed locally.

Quality control seems to be there and the goats love it. It is a pellet and not a sweet feed.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my Poulin feed, but they're in VT. Not sure how far out they ship


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to afford shipping 

What's everyone's thoughts one blue seal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blue Seal is a good one. JOY Farm either currently uses it or previously used it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I am feeding Purina Miniature Horse and Pony now. One reason was because it is close to home. My goats have been on it for several months and are doing great. Milk production stayed the same as my previous goat pellet. Goathiker had originally suggested using it when I could no longer get my usual feed locally.
> 
> Quality control seems to be there and the goats love it. It is a pellet and not a sweet feed.


Are you mixing the MH&P with anything else? I ask because I was looking at using it, but the protein is low, the cal/phos ratio is off, and the copper and selenium are way too low. ETA: I guess the cal/phos is ok, assuming cal is at max...



> *Guaranteed Analysis:*
> Crude Protein (min.) 12.50%, Lysine (min.) .75%, Crude Fat (min.) 4.50%, Crude Fiber (max.) 16.00%, Calcium (Ca) (min.) .80%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.30%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) .65%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) .40%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) .90%, Copper (Cu) (min.) 50.00 ppm, Selenium (Se) (min.) .60 ppm, Zinc (Zn) (min.) 125.00 ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 6000 IU/lb, Vitamin D3 (min.) 600 IU/lb, Vitamin E (min.) 100IU/lb, Ruminant meat and bone meal free.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine milk really well on cob and a calf manna sub. Or cob and sunflower seeds, cob and barley, alfalfa pellets and manna sub, lot of options out there.
But it's too expensive for me to mix feeds these days, so they just get a 16% dairy grain, sometimes if I have more money they get dry cob with it.
Barley is really good for keeping and putting weight on them though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

CritterCarnival said:


> Are you mixing the MH&P with anything else? I ask because I was looking at using it, but the protein is low, the cal/phos ratio is off, and the copper and selenium are way too low. ETA: I guess the cal/phos is ok, assuming cal is at max...


I do add in alfalfa pellets.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been using Blue Seal feeds for all my animals since 1972. I like them, I trust them and their customer service is great. My animals love it and do very well on the feeds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I picked up a dairy goat pellet by blue seal today. Not even 14.00! I was stoked. A friend told me about a really cheap place. It's a distance away but for that price it will be worth it if I buy a couple bags.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I love my blue seal premium dairy goat pellet! I mix mine with poulin sweet goat 18 and my milk production is very high. Blue Seal has always been a great choice and yes I'm biased a little due to the fact it was my first real job working at. Blue Seal feeds here in ny.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just hoping my picky girl will eat it. If she does then I will be happy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I use Blue Seal and my guys do great on it! I think they do better on that then when I was mixing my own grains  
I use the Dairy Pellets most of the time, right now I have them on the Caprine Challenger, but will switch back to the dairy goat pellets once they all freshen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The challenger is medicated right? Yeah I don't want anything medicated because im doing herbals. 

Now for my bucks. What would you recommend? I've loved Dumor because it has the AC mixed in an is non medicated. All other formulas that have the AC mixed in that I can find all are medicated. I could always just give them the Dumor. It's not a bad feed just not always consistent from bag to bag and with my picky eaters they will refuse it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, the challenger is not medicated it is a sweet feed though... The Meat Goat Grow and Finish DC(which is what my bucks are on cause it has AC in it) is medicated.. I had my boys on the Dumor.. But I wasn't very happy with it, so after we went through the bag I had I switched and haven't looked back... 
I don't know any other feeds off the top of my head with AC in it that's non-medicated...

ETA- what if you just gave your boys the same grain as the does, but give Manna-Pro minerals or just add AC to their minerals? Just a thought...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinking if switching to mana pro minerals. Does it also have the AC mixed in? Te brand I have now does but no one is eating it. It got moisture in it and they refuse it now. But I know mana pro is a great mineral and a couple people around me use it so I'm thinking maybe what I have isn't the mineral for this area (I used it when I lived 30 miles away in a different soil type and I had different hay). Because even when the bag was fresh they didn't tpuch it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, manna pro has AC in it  I just wish I could get it in bigger bags! I would go through that stuff like crazy! I did when I had four goats never mind the 12 I have now...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they do make a bigger bag. A large goat farm near me uses it (Top Hat Farm). I will ask her though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've heard they do.. I've just never seen it.. I'll have to ask my feed store... I just hate having to special order things... It never seems to come in on time when I need it! :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like you've got your plan in place, but I just thought if mention that I use Nutrena 17% sweet feed, non medicated, and you can tell that there is barley, oats, etc... I use the 14% for my boys.... I also use manna pro, and wish I could find it in bigger bags....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. I do want to stay with a pellet. Less picking through. Thanks for the vote for mana pro


----------

